# 16 hp kohler not charging



## daniel_72 (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm new to the forum and I think this is great. I am having a problem with my troy-bilt riding mower. It has a 16hp kohler motor. My problem is that it no longer charges. If I hook-up a charger, it starts and runs fine. The moment I remove the charger, the motor dies. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks,


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

So with the battery in, you hook the charger to it, it'll run.....taking it off kills it? How old is the battery?


----------



## daniel_72 (Mar 13, 2006)

It's probably 4 years old. A guy at work suggested it was the battery also, I didn't think it was because my older mowers didn't need a battery to run once it was started. He said since this mower is only a few years old it probably had electronic ignition and that is why the dead battery shuts it down.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

probally dies because it has a fuel shutoff solenoid on the carburator that when current is lost or key is shut off it closes the jet off and starves it for fuel , charge the battery up and take it to auto zzone and have them load test it for you . they wont charge you just be sure to charge it good first ,


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Same here, a old or dead battery will kill it, since you were giving it power from the charger and it dying when taken off..... I wouldn't mess with a 4 year old battery.... lawn and garden batterys aren't known for lasting long, better to get whatever money on the old battery back if you can, and spend it towards getting a new one.


----------



## daniel_72 (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks for the help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## 69GTOby (Mar 2, 2006)

I just saw "16hp Kohler" on the thread title and had to let you knw i have a tractor with the same engine. My battery is pretty much dead, but i just jump it with a car, and it works fine, i guess just do what everyone else said. Btw my name is Dan too...lol


----------



## divot61 (Jun 10, 2006)

replace the regulator/rectifier and it will charge and run great


----------

